# Cart harness



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought this cart several months ago on CraigsList and just purchased this Boar wether. He had some previous cart training. After I purchased him, the lady I bought him from kept him and my cart for a month and continued working with them both together. She used her harness for the training and did not sell it to me. It's the one in the photo. She purchased it second hand and didn't know it's maker. Long story short----I now have a cart and a goat to pull it but no harness!!! Does anyone know where I can purchase a harness? He is a great goat. We have all fallen in love with him. He settled right in with our goats and donkeys and seams happy. I'm really excited to have him and can't wait to keep working with him. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hoeggers Goat supply

llamaproducts.com

workinggoats.com

also check ebay. There's another manufacturer which name I can't remember who sells there from time to time

These all sell webbing harnesses. If you want a leather/biothane harness, check the various Amish manufacturers.

Cave! Make sure you know how to measure for correct fit before you order!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Your goat looks great pulling the cart. I'm glad to see the front caster wheel to take the load off of the goat's back. Keep up the good work.

FYI: leather and nylon webbing goat harness are my specialty.:wave:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Bambi, have you ever made a harness from beta biothane? I have a betathane horse harness and I love it! It looks and feels like leather but with nowhere near the maintenance. I'd love to get a beta goat harness or two but no one makes them. I've considered buying a miniature horse harness instead, but they're fairly or really expensive and I'm not sure about the fit.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

I've never made a beta biothane harness. I will try one when I get the time, right now I am crazy busy with harness and pack orders. One question I have about the beta biothane is "does it get brittle in the sun or cold weather" ?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My beta horse harness gets slightly stiffer in very cold weather, but not as stiff as leather. I don't know if it gets brittle in the sun because I store it inside. But I did hear from a couple of people that the Amish have mostly started using beta harnesses because they look and feel like leather but wear a lot better, and they use theirs in all weather. I imagine if they got brittle in the sun, the Amish would not use them. Combined driving folks use betathane because it doesn't mind getting wet.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

I will have to give beta a try. My choice for everyday use is nylon because I can wash it easily when it gets dirty but I know beta biothane is easy to clean as well.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh, betathane is way easier to clean than nylon! It doesn't get hair or hay or burrs stuck to it, and it doesn't fray either. I spray mine off with a garden hose, and if it's super-sweaty I just wipe it once with a dish-soapy rag. It could probably even go in the washing machine if it weren't so full of buckles. The only drawback that I know of is that it is more expensive than nylon and is probably harder to sew (although I don't know from firsthand experience).


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll give it a try . Sounds great.


----------

